# Liste mit Abkürzungen ITD,DTR... usw



## TSBM (9 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute

Gibt es in Irgendwo in der S7 Welt eine Liste oder Tabelle mit den Abkürzungen wie z.B.ITD,DTR,RND usw .mit der Erklärung was sie bedeuten und 
für was man sie benötigt ?
Natürlich kann man sie bei einem bestehenen Programm markieren und mit F1 abfragen.
Aber bei einer Neuprogrammierung wäre es ganz gut eine solche Liste zu haben.

gruß
TSBM


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 Oktober 2008)

Zum Beispiel hier:
http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showpost.php?p=158602&postcount=2


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

http://www.esatex.com/SPS-Forum/showpost.php?p=134556&postcount=3


----------



## blasterbock (9 Oktober 2008)

Wenn Du den KOP/AWL/FUP-Editor offen hast und auf den Menüpunkt Hilfe/Hilfe zu AWL gehst, findest Du unter Contents sowohl eine Gesamtübersicht der Befehle, als auch die in Funktionsgruppen zusammengefassten Befehle der S7.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (9 Oktober 2008)

Hallo!

Guckst du!


----------



## TSBM (9 Oktober 2008)

Supi     

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten

gruß

TSBM


----------



## flyer (10 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Gibt es eine solche Liste auch für die ganzen SCL Begriffe die man verwenden kann (wie z.B. INT_TO_REAL usw)


Danke für Eure hilfe

Gruß
Flyer


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

flyer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Gibt es eine solche Liste auch für die ganzen SCL Begriffe die man verwenden kann (wie z.B. INT_TO_REAL usw)
> 
> ...


Mal ins Handbuch gucken ;-)
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=109444&postcount=10


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

Oder direkt bei Siemens um immer die neueste Version zu erhalten ;-)
S7-SCL V5.3 für S7-300/400
S7-SCL V5.3 für S7-300/400   Getting Started


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

flyer schrieb:


> Gibt es eine solche Liste auch für die ganzen SCL Begriffe die man verwenden kann (wie z.B. INT_TO_REAL usw)



da gibt es meines wissens leider nur das handbuch für SCL: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/5581793

[edit] hallo marlob, schön dass du wieder da bist ... *grummel*  [/edit]


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da gibt es meines wissens leider nur das handbuch für SCL: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/5581793
> ..


Da sollte er aber alles drin finden ;-)



vierlagig schrieb:


> …
> [edit] hallo marlob, schön dass du wieder da bist ... *grummel*  [/edit]


Danke, so schnell wirst du mich nicht los ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Da sollte er aber alles drin finden ;-)



aber es ist halt nicht so eine schöne zusammenfassung... 402 seiten find ich schon ziemlich mächtig als quick-referenz




marlob schrieb:


> Danke, so schnell wirst du mich nicht los ;-)



das freut sicher nicht nur mich! :-D


----------

